# How about Some Poetry on Feminine Beauty



## American Horse

*Anyone Else?*

With Valentines day coming up in a few weeks, 
someone might just get caught with the need to 
extemporize something.  Here are my two favorites:


Go, Lovely Rose! 
by Edmund Waller 

Go, lovely rose!
Tell her that wastes her time, and me,
That now she knows,
When I resemble her to thee,
How sweet and fair she seems to be.

Tell her that's young,
And shuns to have her graces spied,
That hadst thou sprung
In deserts where no men abide,
Thou must have uncommended died.

Small is the worth
Of beauty from the light retired:
Bid her come forth,
Suffer her self to be desired,
And not blush so to be admired.

Then die! that she
The common fate of all things rare
May read in thee
How small a part of time they share
That are so wondrous sweet, and fair!


The Silken Tent
by Robert Frost

She is as on a lawn a silken tent
At midday when a sunny summer breeze
Has dried the dew and all the ropes relent,
So that in guys it gently sways at ease,
And it supporting central cedar pole,
That is its pinnacle to heavenward
And signifies the sureness of the soul,
Seems to owe naught to any single cord,
But strictly held by none, is loosely bound
By countless silken ties of love and thought
To everything on earth the compass round,
And only by one&#8217;s going slightly taut
In the capriciousness of summer air
Is of the slightest bondage is made aware.

This Poem by Frost has a wonderful interpretation titled "Inner Strength"

..


----------



## American Horse

American Horse said:


> *Anyone Else?*
> 
> With Valentines day coming up in a few weeks,
> someone might just get caught with the need to
> extemporize something.



Valentines day's come and gone, but other birthdays, anniversaries, and special days keep coming along.  With the high cost of "gift cards" - I saw a Mother's Day card at the CVS for $15.00 -  I've resorted to making my own, printing them, or over-printing on "blank cards" with nice art-work on my computer.  But to do that I for one need some inspiration, and the shortest way to find sentiments said well is in poetry. 

So recently when I needed a few lines for a birthday card for my wife of _many years_ I "stole" a few lines from a poem by Marianne Moore "A Face" (I have colored the stolen words).  When commenting on a woman's age, a man has to be very careful.  Here are my words made into poetry as best I could:

(To My Wife)

I just wanted with this card to ask..
Why time seems not...take you to task?
 Photographed by recollection 
It is no exaggeration..
To my mind..to my sight,
You remain..a delight.



Here's another favorite with some real potential:

Upon Julia's Clothes 

Whenas in silks my Julia goes
Then, then, methinks, how sweetly flows
The liquefaction of her clothes.

Next, when I cast mine eyes and see
That brave vibration each way free,
Oh, how that glittering taketh me!

By Robert Herrick - (1591-1674)

AnInterpretation of _Upon Julia"s Clothes_

.


----------



## roomy

I wonder how many women here would consider vaginoplasty?


----------



## American Horse

roomy said:


> I wonder how many women here would consider vaginoplasty?



I don't think that's an attractive option....


----------



## Bootneck

roomy said:


> I wonder how many women here would consider vaginoplasty?



Put a sock in it!


----------



## midcan5

This was written to my wife over thirty years ago.

After Three Years

Like an archeologist
I have dug down through many layers
to select and label you
and at each depth a small mystery remained
deeper the solution lay I thought
until the data grew unbearable
and you remained surfaceless.


----------



## editec

> Beer-goggle Beauty
> 
> by editec
> 
> I ain't no raving beauty,
> I note that you ain't, too.
> But we got each other drunk enough
> So, babe?
> Let's screw.


 
Don't even _pretend _you don't know what I'm talking about, folks.


----------



## American Horse

editec said:


> Beer-goggle Beauty
> 
> by editec
> 
> I ain't no raving beauty,
> I note that you ain't, too.
> But we got each other drunk enough
> So, babe?
> Let's screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even _pretend _you don't know what I'm talking about, folks.
Click to expand...


Between your thighs
Your beauty lies.....

Snakesh*t


----------



## opoll602

First i see the one line about poetry which is starting with the name of love "ROSE".
This thing i like most which is "Go, Lovely Rose! ".

Everyone have one Poem with any beauty.


----------



## JW Frogen

You are driving home from work. So drunk you are not even sure you are off work.

Never mind how you got that drunk at work. 

Its all a crapshoot, but you know you will get there.

Home that is, there is not place like it, or so Dorothy says.

A hoon pulls up with a car full of bored looking girls with too much make up.

You give the girls a look and for the first time in their lives they feel like Grace Kelly.

The man-boy behind the wheel shouts with his moter, confused and abused.

He wants to race. Prove something. Your mental tank is full of gazzzzz.

You race him!And win! In a fucking Hyundai Getz! You win! (Cut the bastard off, kamakazi chicken!)

Next thing you know you have made it to no place, where we are all going in the end, home that is.

It an't pretty, it an't supposed to be. THAT! Is drinking.


----------



## American Horse

JW Frogen said:


> You are driving home from work. So drunk you are not even sure you are off work.
> 
> Never mind how you got that drunk at work.
> 
> Its all a crapshoot, but you know you will get there.
> 
> Home that is, there is not place like it, or so Dorothy says.
> 
> A hoon pulls up with a car full of bored looking girls with too much make up.
> 
> You give the girls a look and for the first time in their lives they feel like Grace Kelly.
> 
> The man-boy behind the wheel shouts with his moter, confused and abused.
> 
> He wants to race. Prove something. Your mental tank is full of gazzzzz.
> 
> You race him!And win! In a fucking Hyundai Getz! You win! (Cut the bastard off, kamakazi chicken!)
> 
> Next thing you know you have made it to no place, where we are all going in the end, home that is.
> 
> It an't pretty, it an't supposed to be. THAT! Is drinking.


Froggen, you are an enigma wrapped in a paradox, and an anachronism to boot...


----------



## American Horse

opoll602 said:


> First i see the one line about poetry which is starting with the name of love "ROSE".
> This thing i like most which is "Go, Lovely Rose! ".
> 
> Everyone have one Poem with any beauty.



opoll,

You found the one I like best; I've searched Shakespeare's Sonnets for something better;  but just the same here's another:

_Pied Beauty_

Glory be to God for dappled things 
For skies of couple-colour as a brindled cow;
For rose-moles all in stipple upon trout that swim; 
Fresh-firecoal chestnut-falls; finches' wings; 
Landscape plotted and piecedfold, fallow, and plough; 
And all trades, their gear and tackle and trim. 

All things counter, original, spare, strange; 
Whatever is fickle, freckled (who knows how?)
With swíft, slow; sweet, sour; adazzle, dím;
He fathers-forth whose beauty is past change: 

Praise hím.

Gerard Manley Hopkins (1844-1889)


----------



## American Horse

ESCERPTED FROM: Part the First
            I
Evangeline 

&#8213; A Tale of Arcadie &#8213;

.....
Fair was she to behold, that maiden of seventeen summers. 
Black were her eyes as the berry that grows on the thorn by the way-side, 
Black, yet how softly they gleamed beneath the brown shade of her tresses! 
Sweet was her breath as the breath of kine that feed in the meadows. 
When in the harvest heat she bore to the reapers at noontide 
Flagons of home-brewed ale, ah! fair in sooth was the maiden. 
Fairer was she when, on Sunday morn, while the bell from its turret 
Sprinkled with holy sounds the air, as the priest with his hysop 
Sprinkles the congregation, and scatters blessings upon them, 
Down the long street she passed, with her chaplet of beads and her missal, 
Wearing her Norman cap, and her kirtle of blue, and the ear-rings, 
Brought in the olden time from France, and since, as an heirloom, 
Handed down from mother to child, through long generations. 
But a celestial brightness &#8213; a more ethereal beauty &#8213; 
Shone on her face and encircled her form, when, after confession, 
Homeward serenely she walked with God's benediction upon her. 
When she had passed, it seemed like the ceasing of exquisite music. 
.....

by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow
from the 1893 Cambridge Edition
(Originally published in 1847)


----------



## strollingbones

what, my i ask....do yall use to cover the little pig snout and tail?


lord byron



She walks in Beauty


SHE walks in beauty, like the night   
  Of cloudless climes and starry skies;   
And all that 's best of dark and bright   
  Meet in her aspect and her eyes:   
Thus mellow'd to that tender light          5 
  Which heaven to gaudy day denies.   
One shade the more, one ray the less,   
  Had half impair'd the nameless grace   
Which waves in every raven tress,   
  Or softly lightens o'er her face;   10 
Where thoughts serenely sweet express   
  How pure, how dear their dwelling-place.   

And on that cheek, and o'er that brow,   
  So soft, so calm, yet eloquent,   
The smiles that win, the tints that glow,   15 
  But tell of days in goodness spent,   
A mind at peace with all below,   
  A heart whose love is innocent!


----------



## Bootneck

Think I've posted this before, but what more appropriate thread than one on feminine beauty:

*Australian Love Poem*

Of course I love ya darlin
You're a bloody top-notch bird
And when I say you're gorgeous 
I mean every single word
So ya bum is on the big side
I don't mind a bit of flab
It means that when I'm ready
There's somethin there to grab
So your belly isn't flat no more
I tell ya, I don't care
So long as when I cuddle ya
I can get my arms round there
No Sheila who is your age
Has nice round perky breasts
They just gave in to gravity
But I know ya did ya best
I'm tellin' ya the truth now
I never tell ya lies
I think its very sexy
That you've got dimples on ya thighs
I swear on me nanna's grave now
The moment that we met
I thought you was as good as
I was ever gonna get
No matter what ya look like
I'll always love ya dear
Now shut up while the footy's on
And fetch another beer.


----------



## strollingbones

why do men revert to teenagers at the drop of a sleeve?


----------



## American Horse

strollingbones said:


> why do men revert to teenagers at the drop of a sleeve?


I presume that is a rhetorical question.  It's to attract attention.  Some of the stuff about a "If Sarah Palin posed nude" recently posted could not be anything but a turn-off to any adult female on this forum, but what the heck, it's tallied 126 replies.


----------



## strollingbones

i didnt bother with that thread....


----------



## strollingbones

Thou still unravish'd bride of quietness, 
    Thou foster-child of silence and slow time, 
Sylvan historian, who canst thou express 
    A flowery tale more sweetly than our rhyme: 
What leaf-fring'd legend haunt about thy shape 
    Of deities or mortals, or of both, 
        In Tempe or the dales of Arcady? 
    What men or gods are these?  What maidens loth? 
What mad pursuit?  What struggle to escape? 
        What pipes and timbrels?  What wild ecstasy? 
Heard melodies are sweet, but those unheard 
    Are sweeter: therefore, ye soft pipes, play on; 
Not to the sensual ear, but, more endear'd, 
    Pipe to the spirit ditties of no tone: 
Fair youth, beneath the trees, thou canst not leave 
    Thy song, nor ever can those trees be bare; 
        Bold lover, never, never canst thou kiss, 
Though winning near the goal - yet, do not grieve; 
        She cannot fade, though thou hast not thy bliss, 
    For ever wilt thou love, and she be fair! 

Ah, happy, happy boughs! that cannot shed 
    Your leaves, nor ever bid the spring adieu; 
And, happy melodist, unwearied, 
    For ever piping songs for ever new; 
More happy love! more happy, happy love! 
    For ever warm and still to be enjoy'd, 
        For ever panting, and for ever young; 
All breathing human passion far above, 
    That leaves a heart high-sorrowful and cloy'd, 
        A burning forehead, and a parching tongue. 

Who are these coming to the sacrifice? 
    To what green altar, O mysterious priest, 
Lead'st thou that heifer lowing at the skies, 
    And all her silken flanks with garlands drest? 
What little town by river or sea shore, 
    Or mountain-built with peaceful citadel, 
        Is emptied of this folk, this pious morn? 
And, little town, thy streets for evermore 
    Will silent be; and not a soul to tell 
        Why thou art desolate, can e'er return. 

O Attic shape!  Fair attitude! with brede 
    Of marble men and maidens overwrought, 
With forest branches and the trodden weed; 
    Thou, silent form, dost tease us out of thought 
As doth eternity: Cold Pastoral! 
    When old age shall this generation waste, 
        Thou shalt remain, in midst of other woe 
    Than ours, a friend to man, to whom thou say'st, 
"Beauty is truth, truth beauty," - that is all 
        Ye know on earth, and all ye need to know.

ode on a grecian urn by keats

Ode on a Grecian Urn by John Keats


----------



## Bootneck

I shave my legs, 
I sit down to pee. 
And I can justify 
any shopping spree. 
Don't go to a barber, 
but a beauty salon. 
I can get a massage 
without a hard-on. 

I can balance the checkbook, 
I can pump my own gas. 
Can talk to my friends, 
about the size of my ass. 

My beauty's a masterpiece, 
and yes, it takes long. 
At least I can admit, 
to others when I'm wrong. 

I don't drive in circles, 
at any cost. 
And I don't have a problem, 
admitting I'm lost. 

I never forget, 
an important date. 
You just gotta deal with it, 
I'm usually late. 

I don't watch movies, 
with lots of gore. 
Don't need instant replay, 
to remember the score. 

I won't lose my hair, 
I don't get jock itch. 
And just cause I'm assertive, 
Don't call me a bitch. 

Don't say to your friends, 
Oh yeah, I can get her. 
In your dreams, my dear, 
I can do better! 

Flowers are okay, 
But jewelry's best. 
Look at me you idiot... 
Not at my chest???? 

I don't have a problem, 
With Expressing my feelings. 
I know when you're lying, 
You look at the ceiling. 

call me a GIRL , 
a BABE or a CHICK . 
I am a WOMAN. 

Get it?, you DICK!?!


----------



## American Horse

_ My Love and Her Attire_

My love in her attire doth show her wit,
It doth so well become her:
For every season she hath dressings fit,
For winter, spring, and summer.
No beauty she doth miss,
When all her robes are on:
But Beauty's self she is,
When all her robes are gone.

_Anonomous Ballad_
.


----------



## eots

The way you shake it, I can't believe it 
I ain't never seen an ass like that 
The way you move it, you make my pee pee go 
Doing, doing, doing 

I don't believe it, it's almost too good to be true 
I ain't never seen an ass like that 
The way you move it, you make my pee pee go 
Doing, doing, doing 

The way she moves she's like a belly dancer 
She's shaking that ass to the new Nelly jams, I 
Think someones at the door 
But I don't think I'm gonna answer 
Police saying freeze 
Doing, doing, doing 
What do you mean freeze? 
Please, I'm a human being, I have needs 
I'm not done, not till I'm finish peeing 
I am not resisting arrest, I am agreeing Mr. Officer 
I'm already on my knees 
I can't get on the ground any further, it's impossible for me 
And do not treat me like a murderer, I just like to pee, pee, pee 
Yes, I make r&b, I sing song it go 
Ring-a-chong, a-ching-chong-chong-chong-ching 
Psych, I joke, I joke, I kidd, I kidd 
If I offend I'm sorry, please, please forgive 
For I am Triumph, the puppet dog, I am a mere puppet 
I can get away with anything I sing, you will love it 

[Chorus] 

Jessica Simpson, looks oh so temptin' 
Nick I ain't never seen an ass like that 
Everytime I see that show on MTV my pee pee goes 
Doing, doing, doing 

Mary-Kate and Ashley used to be so wholesome 
Now they're getting older, they're starting to grow bum bums 
I go to the movies and sit down with my pop corn 
Police saying freeze 
Doing doing doing 
What do you mean freeze? 
Geez, I just got my seat 
I have ticket, look I put away, my zipper&#8217;s zipped 
Please do not remove me from this movie theater please 
I did not even get to see Mary-Kate shower scene 
I didn't mean to be obscene or make a great big scene 
And don't treat me like I'm pee wee herman, this movies PG 
Mr. Officer, I demand to see my attorney 
I will simply plead innocent, cop a plea and be free 
Free, yes, free, right back on the streets 
What you mean my lawyer's with Michael, he's too busy? 
I am Triumph, Britney Spears has shoulders like a man 
And I can say that and you'll laugh cuz that is a puppet on my hand 

[Chorus] 

Hilary Duff is not quite old enough so 
I ain't never seen a butt like that 
Maybe next year I'll say ass and she'll make my pee pee go 
Doing, doing, doing 

The way she moves she dances like a go-go 
In that video she sings get out you bozo
I need a new boyfriend, hi my name is JoJo 
Police saying freeze 
Doing, doing, doing 
What do you mean freeze? 
My computers would be seized and my keys to my ranch 
I just baked cookies Mr. Officer, looky, take a whiff of these 
Here, I make Jesus juice, take a sip of this 
Nobody is safe from me, no not even me 
I don't even know if I can say the word pee pee, pee 
On the radio, but I think I did 
Janet, is that a breast, I think I just saw a tit 
Psych, I joke, I joke, I kidd, I kidd 
I don't think my joke is working, I must flee quick 
Get to the chopper, everybody get out 
I am not Triumph, I am Arnold, get down 

[Chorus] 

So Gwen Stefani, will you pee pee on me please? 
I ain't never seen an ass like that 
Cuz the way you move it, you make my pee pee go 
Doing, doing, doing 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXqmDiUrfp4&feature=PlayList&p=EE386908FEC9D9E9&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Eminem - Ass like that (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Liability

I think that have not quite seen
a girl doing that which is not obscene
in a way that makes her look divine
without a healthy drink of wine

her smile is lovely
her face the best
she caresses the curvature of her boobs
Oh damn, it doesn't rhyme
I make that mistake all the while

and the meter isn't perfect either
so that's the end of this poem.

-- attributed to Alfred Lord Horny-Tension


----------



## JenT

Liability said:


> I think that have not quite seen
> a girl doing that which is not obscene
> in a way that makes her look divine
> without a healthy drink of wine
> 
> her smile is lovely
> her face the best
> she caresses the curvature of her boobs
> Oh damn, it doesn't rhyme
> I make that mistake all the while
> 
> and the meter isn't perfect either
> so that's the end of this poem.
> 
> -- attributed to Alfred Lord Horny-Tension



 

I saw your name on this thread and though "uh oh"

whew


----------



## Liability

JenT said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that have not quite seen
> a girl doing that which is not obscene
> in a way that makes her look divine
> without a healthy drink of wine
> 
> her smile is lovely
> her face the best
> she caresses the curvature of her boobs
> Oh damn, it doesn't rhyme
> I make that mistake all the while
> 
> and the meter isn't perfect either
> so that's the end of this poem.
> 
> -- attributed to Alfred Lord Horny-Tension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your name on this thread and though "uh oh"
> 
> whew
Click to expand...



Thankfully, as you know, I never "work blue."


----------

